# Original Solo Piano Piece



## LazyBucks (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey there everyone.

My name is John, I'm a 20 year old Music Production student from Ireland. I'm trying to get into composing a bit more, specifically for films, TV, or soundscapes.
Its something I am quite passionate about and am trying to get my name out there now 
I set up a Youtube channel some time ago and nothing came of it, but recently decided to upload one of my latest compositions and well. . .its spurred me on once more to make a name for myself.

Below I've linked my latest piece, have a listen, comment and let me know what you think. Feedback is always appreciated, be it good or bad.
If you like it be sure to hit the little Like thumbs up thingy, helps me out a whole ton, or subscribe to keep in touch with me there and be up to date on my newer works! Have some very cool things coming down the line! 

Thanks so much guys!
Have a great day.

LB

Youtube Links:
LB - Awakening :





LB - Sian :


----------

